# Deathwatch RPG by Fantasy Flight



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

> Welcome to the front lines, Battle-Brother!
> 
> Deathwatch is a roleplaying game in which you take on the role of a member of the Adeptus Astartes - the devout, bio-engineered super-soldiers also known as Space Marines. After many years of exemplary service within your own chapter, you have been singled out and selected to join one of the most unique and specialized collectives of Space Marines - the Deathwatch.
> 
> ...


Fantasy Flight


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome! It is about bloody time the Death-Watch got something, might have to get this book now. Anyone else think that the pictures of the Astartes around the page are badass? Good find Tu, good find.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

As if Fantasy Flight wasn't already one of my favorite game companies, they just moved further up that list. Here's to hoping they don't do some dumb crap like make you use special dice like the latest Warhammer Fantasy Role-play version.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Finally a rpg about the deathwatch good find


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm drooling at the prospect! I pray that they don't use the same system as Dark Heresy. It doesn't work. At all. Ever.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

They've been talkin about this game for well over a year. I'm glad it's finally coming out.


----------



## Godstud (Jan 22, 2009)

It's not coming out until August and being from FFG it'll likely be late in release. I am looking forward to it though and hope it has a different system from DH.
I heard this:
_"My friend's been play-testing this.

The game is basically a souped-up version of Rogue Trader, with the characters designed to operate as a Space Marine squad. They're exactly as powerful as the fluff suggests they should be, so it's all about properly epic conflict.

The chapters each play differently (somewhat like the vampire clans in Vampire: The Masquerade). Only know about two so far. Blood Angels are godlike in assault due to the Black Rage, and Space Wolves are more social (they're channelling the Viking good-natured brawler, rather than wolf-fanged bersekergang, which has annoyed quite a few people, but seems in-keeping with the fact that you can't have everyone be the assault specialist).

Overall, from everything I've heard, it's more of the same as DH and RT, but with the focus quite emphatically on actual military teamwork."_


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm kinda in the dark about this kinda stuff. 

Why does GW have other game companies make game's based on their line of fiction? Why not just make it themselves or have the "company" be a design house of GW. 

Of course, if this game has any miniature range, they will probably be 50MM or the like, so as not to be able to use in Warhammer.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Why does GW have other game companies make game's based on their line of fiction? Why not just make it themselves or have the "company" be a design house of GW.


It's simple really, GW could hire people (or God Emporer forbid take people from their 40k development team) and pay them allot of $ for several years to develop something which may or may not sell. Or they can get paid for licencing theie IP to some one who already has expirence in developing RPGs, someone who excepts all the risks of poor sales. It's $ in the bank for them from the begining and even if it flops GW real isn't out anything. Plus the added benifit of possible drawing more people into their games and the possiblity of people buying minis for their RP games.

And no there are no minis that go with any of FF 40k or WHF RPGs, they are strictly pen and paper games. I doult GW would ever let anyone use their IP to produce minis that could possible compeat with their own.

I also don't see why people have a problem with Dark Heresy and Rogue Trader's system. As RPGs go it's not all that bad, it's not as simple 3.5 D20 but it's also not as complicated as 1st ed. WHFRP, all in all it's pretty playable. I guess it's just my opinion cause I'm a long time RPG player, so it was not that hard for me to pick it up.


----------



## wretchedspawn (Mar 5, 2010)

Im liking the sound of this,I've always liked the idea of deathwatch,this is gonna b awesome,thank you tu,uve brightened my day(eventhough its night but that's not the point)


----------

